# Anyone in Singapore?



## TagoFabic (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, all!

Loving this forum! Great place to get some ideas for future stuff. 
Anyone from Singapore? I'm a photoblogger here.  Let's shoot!
TC, everyone! 

Tago Fabic 
Website: Photography + Blog | Tago Fabic


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 26, 2012)

Love Singapura! I'm from there! But now in Australia!


----------



## kalpan (Jun 26, 2012)

Singapore is a (very) distant dream for me ,but is a nice dream!!
Greetings from Greece
Panos


----------



## TagoFabic (Jun 27, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Love Singapura! I'm from there! But now in Australia!



Oh hello!  I want to go to Australia also soon!


----------



## TagoFabic (Jun 27, 2012)

kalpan said:


> Singapore is a (very) distant dream for me ,but is a nice dream!!
> Greetings from Greece
> Panos



Hello! Greece is my dream destination!  Let's trade, for a month or something? hehe


----------



## chuasam (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm from Singapore but I'm currently in Vancouver. Let me guess...Dream Destination too.
Ok let's trade.


----------



## TagoFabic (Jun 28, 2012)

chuasam said:


> I'm from Singapore but I'm currently in Vancouver. Let me guess...Dream Destination too.
> Ok let's trade.



Haha, haven't been to Vancouver, but sure. One month trade? hehehe. Good afternoon from here!


----------



## tangerine (Jun 28, 2012)

If you live in Singapore, why don't you join the local forum called Clubsnap.


----------



## TagoFabic (Jun 29, 2012)

tangerine said:


> If you live in Singapore, why don't you join the local forum called Clubsnap.



Yes, joining that site also  Thanks!


----------

